# Affording a GTR



## Connorb17 (Nov 25, 2011)

I just wanted to know whats the best way about getting gtr 
im 17 at the moment, so i was wondering what kind of minimum salary would you need + is it better to save + pay it all in one
or through finance e.t.c

as much help would be much appreciated

Thankyou

Connor


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

I think you should start with a slower car because you will most likely kill yourself in a GTR. Unless your the new Lewis Hamilton...


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Connorb17 said:


> I just wanted to know whats the best way about getting gtr
> im 17 at the moment, so i was wondering what kind of minimum salary would you need + is it better to save + pay it all in one
> or through finance e.t.c
> 
> ...


At 17 it depends on your priorities to be honest. Unless you are quite well off.
Some people like to think about the future, house, etc... and others are happy to live at home with Mum and Dad while having an expensive car on finance sitting outside.

Realistically you're not going to get an R35 for under £35k, this will be a two and a half year old one.
So it depends what you've got in the bank that you are prepared to commit and what you can spare on a monthly basis. Plus you need to factor in running costs and the insurance for a 17 year old will be absolutely obscene.

A ball park figure is difficult, because you could be looking at £1200 per month just to buy and run it (plus petrol) and then something crazy like an extra £800 or £1000 a month for insurance. :runaway:

If you can afford a small deposit and then £500 per week on top to run a car you are an unusual 17 year old.


----------



## 888_76 (Sep 12, 2011)

To be fair, he didn't ask about your opinion on what car to get but only what sort of money he needs to be on to get a GTR.

To answer your question fella...

To be looking at a brand new MY11 with 10K deposit, on a straight hire purchase you are looking at £2100 per month + Insurance. That means just to fund your car without fuel and insurance and servicing your looking at having a salary of 24k+ (thats take home, after tax) 

Id say (and this is very much open for debate) You will need to be at around 40-50k minimum (with 10k cash saved) to be self sufficient and pay for the car. This is a very broad statement and I may be completely wrong in many peoples views but its my openion through personal experience. 

What your lifestyle is like and how good you are with your money is pretty much a determining factor (assuming you can pull in the bare minimum in wages etc...) 

Sometimes people forget that its not just buying the car but it is also maintaining the car and keeping it juiced. Since you are 17 im willing to bet you haven't had the chance to experience the up's and downs of car ownership...but by the sounds of it, Ithink you will be soon. You maybe young, but don't let old farts discourage you. If you have the stones to make it happen for you...do it. Just be responsible with something that is very very powerful. In the eyes of the law and the driving system in place today you are allowed and capable. Any one else's opinions are just that...opinions...

Cheers 

Roj


----------



## 888_76 (Sep 12, 2011)

Also...no one will finance you at 17. So if your looking in the short term, its got to be cash!


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

888_76 said:


> To be fair, he didn't ask about your opinion on what car to get but only what sort of money he needs to be on to get a GTR.
> 
> To answer your question fella...
> 
> ...


Well to be fair Im just being honest. :blahblah:


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Interestingly I know of a 20 year old who has already bought a new MY11 due to success at running their own online business.

So it does happen...

I dread to think what his insurance must cost though. :runaway:


----------



## Connorb17 (Nov 25, 2011)

Sorry i should of mentioned, I wasnt talking about if i was to get one now but when im older and more experienced in driving. 

Was just intrested on the running costs, insurance e.t.c 
because my enthusiasm for cars is huge lol, all theese cars i'd love to own..
so was just intrested on the money side of owning one of theese n if it actually is hard to own one with say a 30-40k salary, n what the bare minimum would be

thankyou 

Connor


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

By the time you are older the car will also be older, so you'll be able to pick one up more cheaply. So the question is rather difficult to answer.

If in three years a cheapo one is 20K it's no different from buying a new Ford. :chuckle:
And LOADS of people on average salaries do that.


----------



## 888_76 (Sep 12, 2011)

Yes you are...but its not the nicest way to crush someones ideas or dreams. Kid just wants to know how much he needs to be earning to even think about the ownership of a GTR. 

After reading my post I may have come off a little condescending so I do apologize Andy, but I've been there at the age of 17 where lots of people told me id kill my self on the fast bikes and cars I was eying up BUT I went ahead and got my hands on what ever I could afford at the time...didn't kill my self (touch wood) And have been doing so till date. Most young drivers are absolute tits...but not all of us! 

Cheers

Roj


----------



## 888_76 (Sep 12, 2011)

Also...you can get insured for decent money. Im 23 and my premiums are sub £1100 for the year fully comp. Ive had some fast cars for my age and have been similarly lucky with insurance for them too. Shop around and keep at it. Where there is a will there is a way etc...

Finance packages and interest rates will change over the years so maybe you should start looking when you've saved 15kish and pulling in 600-700 disposable income a month...that would be a realistic target for getting one in the next 18-24 months IMHO. 

Cheers 

Roj


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

It is not to crush your dreams but, here is my spending on this car.

I got a 5.1K insurance which is a 3rd car in the family otherwise 10K plus insurances.

I am 21 with 0 NCB and no points. How can a 17 year old afford a 15K+ insurance?

Plus can you afford any parts?

any part would cost from 300 pounds. (except small service parts) 

Fuel? I can only run this beast once per week and that brings me on 200 pounds a month.

I am DIY-ing my maintenance otherwise you know the prices at HPCs. 

5700 pounds insurance
465 pounds on road tax annual.
35 pounds MOT
2400 pounds Fuel
600-1200 pounds on tyres.

-------------

9-10K /annual on run this car. 

And If you had a 15K insurance think about 25K /annual (that is unrealistic except if you are an oil companys son ).


----------



## 888_76 (Sep 12, 2011)

Insurance is worked out on far more complicated principle than age and how much money you spend with them. 

Again this is my personal experience. I had my folks telling me I wouldn't get insured, i even had an insurance company rep laugh at me over the phone. But I know its possible to get insured at a young driving age for (relatively) cheap. 

Ive never paid 5k for insurance. Ever.


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Well mate good luck to you I really hope you get to own one of these beasts in the future, but I will agree with most, the actual purchase of the car it is often the easy part...it's the running that's expensive, I won't go through my own figures as I'm in Ireland and the registration taxes and road tax alone would leave a 17yr old like yourself rocking back and forth in the corner of a room covered in pee. 

However bear this in mind because it's often forgotten, before you purchase a car it can be quiet easy to save money and hoard it away as it comes in, even on a average salary, but once you buy the car its bill after bill, and your capacity to save like you did before hand will be greatly diminished, also the bills come regularly and the money has to be there to meet them regularly.

However assuming you can meet the financial commitment there is no better car to own, and I alway like to see young guys aspiring to get what they dream of so good on ya.:thumbsup:


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

I can echo bobel's comments. Buying it is the easy bit. Saving up for a deposit when you've got very little other outgoings is fairly simple but once you own it you've got monthy payments, insurance, 6 monthly servicing, tyres and thats without even starting on modding it which you won't be able to resist.

But good luck to you. I had a 'car plan' for what i wanted to be driving by a certain age when i was younger. Started off with a hot hatch (civic type R) and then it was supposed to be an evo after that but the R35 came out and i just couldn't say no. Now i've got no idea what i'll get next as this is all the car you'll ever need!


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

888_76 said:


> Also...you can get insured for decent money. Im 23 and my premiums are sub £1100 for the year fully comp. Ive had some fast cars for my age and have been similarly lucky with insurance for them too. Shop around and keep at it. Where there is a will there is a way etc...


£1100 at 23 on a MY11:nervous:

I suspect you are a named driver on parents policy or have some sort of trade insurance cover that allows you to drive numerous cars through a business.You wont get that from any mainstream insurance company, I'm sure. As to £2100pm figures for finance, it's not a Ferrari 599, you can finance a MY11 for well under £1k per month especially with a £10k deposit.

Then there is the big question in getting your life priorities the right way round. Owning a £60k car and driving it home to mummy and daddies everynight:chuckle: How embarrassing when bringing home the chick on your arm, her thinking you're well off and doing well for yourself but then finding that 75%-100% of your salary goes into financing and running your car and then her having to sneak upstairs into your 12ft x 6ft box that you call a bedroom. You'd be dumped the next day:chuckle:

At 17, my advice would be to do it the right way round, save up a deposit, get yourself a girlfriend (or two) and get yourself into your own property being self sufficient. Dream about getting the R36, or even R37, they will wipe the floor with the current R35's.

As to salary, how long is a piece of string? 6 figure salary of £100k is hard to come by and would put you in the countries top 2% of earners but yet only gives you £5k per month after tax and a pension contribution.

£2kpm can easily go straight into a mortgage depending on where you are in the country, get yourself married and have a kid then another £1k in nursery bills, by the time you pay all the other everyday bills, insurances etc you may find you still cant afford a GTR with a 6 figure income.

On the other hand, you can be on a relatively average salary, live at home with mummy and daddy funding your existence and spending 75-100% of your income on your car. Once you go down that path its then very very hard to move out, find a girlfriend and start a family so its a slippery slope. At 1 point down the line you would need to trade the flash car in for an old banger and that doesn't bode well for the majority of people. There are a shocking number of mid twenty somethings still living at home these days because they are not self sufficient, they cant support themselves, kind of embarrassing but a sign of the times these days.

I've always stuck to the rule that my car and its running costs would cost me a maximum of 25% of my monthly income as anything more would have a knock on effect to my overall quality of life and it's only a car. Mortgage for example gets a 40% weighting. Work it out as % of income and you'll know if you can afford it or not. Anything more than 50% of income going into car is just ludicrous in my eyes, 75%:nervous: and upto 100% going into your car you would need mentally examined. It's a heavily depreciating lump of metal that sits on a driveway collecting rainwater. There is more to life than that, you'll be cool for an hour a day when youre driving the thing, but uncool the remainder 23hrs of the day when you're sitting there counting pennies and eating beans on toast.

Good luck with your dream. Of course, if you are a footballer, have inherited a great lump of money or have rich parents that will fund the plan, then go fo it:thumbsup:


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

a month or 2 back I swallowed at the same time;new tyres, insurance renewal, tranny fluids, 30 month service, some chip and wheel paint repairs and new front brakes.

:runaway:


----------



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

Theres the answer then OP...if you don't want to spend lots on a car and have a feminine side...buy an Audi TT. The amount of hair gel you wear will help you figure out what model to go for.....; )


j.


----------



## Connorb17 (Nov 25, 2011)

LEO-RS said:


> £1100 at 23 on a MY11:nervous:
> 
> I suspect you are a named driver on parents policy or have some sort of trade insurance cover that allows you to drive numerous cars through a business.You wont get that from any mainstream insurance company, I'm sure. As to £2100pm figures for finance, it's not a Ferrari 599, you can finance a MY11 for well under £1k per month especially with a £10k deposit.
> 
> ...


Im not talking about if i was to get one now, im talking in a few years if i was to get a car with same specs/price e.t.c what cost's are...


----------



## *MrB* (Dec 2, 2009)

Connorb17 said:


> Im not talking about if i was to get one now, im talking in a few years if i was to get a car with same specs/price e.t.c what cost's are...


The trouble is that is almost an impossible question to answer....

We are currently in a massive global economic crisis and we don't know how or when it will end and what the result will be.
Fuel is always going up along with insurance and general running costs such as hourly labour rates at garages, cost of parts and oils etc.. the value of the cars is always decreasing and I'm sure as newer models come out they will go up in price driving down the value of older models but then you will be faced with the desire of an R36 or whatever else is around at the time.

All you can really do is speculate on what it might cost in 1 or 2 years based on the advice you have been given now.

As others have said property is a better place to put your money for the long term and I personally feel once you have a property and are used to paying a mortgage then you can look at disposable income and what you can afford from there :thumbsup:

Not to deter a potential owner for the future but who knows in few years?

For now keep saving, working and be sensible and aim for GT-R or similar for the future and hope in a few years it's still a possibility! :thumbsup:


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

work as hard as possible, earn as much £££ as possible, then work out if you can afford it or not

like others have mentioned its not about how much you make, its about how much disposal income you have left after you have spent on other essentials


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Connorb17 said:


> Im not talking about if i was to get one now, im talking in a few years if i was to get a car with same specs/price e.t.c what cost's are...


Don't worry about it, some people don't read the posts before posting a response. Just the first one. 

And that poster drives a TT-RS, which is why he doesn't know how much it costs to run a GT-R. I'd be very interested to see how:



LEO-RS said:


> As to £2100pm figures for finance, it's not a Ferrari 599, you can finance a MY11 for well under £1k per month especially with a £10k deposit.


The amount outstanding on the car will be about £50k+. It would be nice to pay it off before you retire. :chuckle:


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

LEO-RS said:


> £1100 at 23 on a MY11:nervous:
> 
> I suspect you are a named driver on parents policy or have some sort of trade insurance cover that allows you to drive numerous cars through a business.You wont get that from any mainstream insurance company, I'm sure. As to £2100pm figures for finance, it's not a Ferrari 599, you can finance a MY11 for well under £1k per month especially with a £10k deposit.
> 
> ...



My NCB earned in Jp Won't count. Only UK NCB so I got 0. How can I still get a 1K insurance then?


----------



## 888_76 (Sep 12, 2011)

LEO-RS said:


> £1100 at 23 on a MY11:nervous:
> 
> I suspect you are a named driver on parents policy or have some sort of trade insurance cover that allows you to drive numerous cars through a business.You wont get that from any mainstream insurance company, I'm sure. As to £2100pm figures for finance, it's not a Ferrari 599, you can finance a MY11 for well under £1k per month especially with a £10k deposit.
> 
> ...




Believe it. Registered owner, first driver. It is part of a multi car policy...but dont be confused by commercial fleet insurance. This is the admiral multicar adverts you see on tv. Closest other quote was arden flux (if i remember correctly) @ £2700. 10k Deposit on a new MY11 over 3 years with a hire purchase agreement in place is exactly £2073 of my hard earned money per month...for...you guessed it...3 years. 

It will be interesting to see how you came to sub 1k per month on a 78k (with all options) with a 10k deposit. You do know you cant just choose a balloon payment figure? :runaway:

My opinion is based on real figures that I am currently working with. Its a forum on the tinterweb, so believe what you wish but have some substance to your "I dont think its possible" attitude lol 

Cheers 

Roj


----------



## 888_76 (Sep 12, 2011)

Also for 2k a month, id be in a Ferrari 599 today if that were right. But it isnt...I looked...


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

enshiu said:


> My NCB earned in Jp Won't count. Only UK NCB so I got 0. How can I still get a 1K insurance then?


What on EARTH are you typing about? Is there any wonder you get coated off?!


----------



## Rich001 (Jul 13, 2008)

On UK roads a hot hatch can be all the fun you need (not in a straight line) and start very cheap.

Insurance puts a GTR a fair few years away at 17, youll need to build up to 500 hp so id be thinking hot hatch at 19(clio 182's are great), evo/scoob at 21....


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Hell of a fanny magnet at 17


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

888_76 said:


> 10k Deposit on a new MY11 over 3 years with a hire purchase agreement in place is exactly £2073 of my hard earned money per month...for...you guessed it...3 years.
> 
> It will be interesting to see how you came to sub 1k per month on a 78k (with all options) with a 10k deposit. You do know you cant just choose a balloon payment figure? :runaway:


http://www.broker4cars.co.uk/pcp-car-finance.htm

Over 36mths and £10k deposit....

Lease purchase - £1290pm
PCP- £1293pm
HP- £1957pm

These are with generic APR set, its possible to do better than 7.9-8.9% and the GFV is set stupidly low (£72k down to £26k after 36mths is a ridiculous estimation), I would hope a dealer would beat those. Also, no dealer discount is being applied to the car. Best bet is getting into a MY11 3mths old for about £62k and then you can easily get sub £1000pm finance on both LP/PCP type deals. HP then of course its going to cost a lot more. Also, I believe if you run these through your business you wouldnt pay the VAT element of the monthly figure?

As for 599, perhaps a bit wild there but 458 Italia on the same site comes in at £2.7k pm

Astonished you are getting insurance so cheap on your GTR for being just 23.


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

Original poster, what are your career plans?

You'll want a nice house in a nice area for off street parking or a (big) garage to keep your GTR. To get this in an area where you can make the money required to buy and run a GTR, for a 17 year old these days (even though you're looking to the future!), it is a mountain to climb. If you go the professional route (you'd better be swimming in A* grades already if you want the choice of universities) you'll likely be another 10 years of solid study and work before you are making good money and even then many professionals that are not already established are struggling to get in at the bottom.

If you go for your own business AND do very well at it, and/or a VERY good at something, or have a rich family or inherited wealth, it is a different matter.

Most 17 year olds, and indeed many graduates have no idea to bridge the gap between their reality and the waning dreams of six figure incomes.

Nothing worse than a car that is worth more than the entire street of houses it is parked on


----------



## Connorb17 (Nov 25, 2011)

thistle said:


> Original poster, what are your career plans?
> 
> You'll want a nice house in a nice area for off street parking or a (big) garage to keep your GTR. To get this in an area where you can make the money required to buy and run a GTR, for a 17 year old these days (even though you're looking to the future!), it is a mountain to climb. If you go the professional route (you'd better be swimming in A* grades already if you want the choice of universities) you'll likely be another 10 years of solid study and work before you are making good money and even then many professionals that are not already established are struggling to get in at the bottom.
> 
> ...


At the moment, im currently taking a and computer artist and animation course, As long as i pass(very high pass rates), im gaurenteed a job.
salares are as followed - junior animator - 18-23k
- Animator/Editor e.t.c Anything from 25-50k
- Lead designers - 40k+ all the way up to 90k

So thats my future basically, Hopefully i become a lead designer or even some sort of manager.


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

Zed Ed said:


> a month or 2 back I swallowed at the same time;new tyres, insurance renewal, tranny fluids, 30 month service, some chip and wheel paint repairs and new front brakes.
> 
> :runaway:


Ouch. Let me guess. £1200 on tyres, £800 insurance, "Nissan liquid gold" tranny juice £450 + £50 fitting, 30 month-er £250, New front brakes, say £1300 for discs and £500 for pads, chip and wheels, let's call it £150.

So what does that little lot add up to? £4700-ish :runaway: I *know* the feeling. :bawling:

Still, nicely sorted until next year... and the dreaded 36 month-er!!! :nervous: Gotta be done though :thumbsup:

P.S. Wot no £450 road tax?!


----------



## gfn (Nov 28, 2011)

Connorb17 said:


> At the moment, im currently taking a and computer artist and animation course, As long as i pass(very high pass rates), im gaurenteed a job.
> salares are as followed - junior animator - 18-23k
> - Animator/Editor e.t.c Anything from 25-50k
> - Lead designers - 40k+ all the way up to 90k
> ...



no offense mate.... but ur saying ur GUARANTEED a job? why dont you pass get in the GUARANTEED job you've been promised..

and lets just say... u start off as junior animator and get the max 23k.... u do kno you dont actually take home 23k?

sorry if im sound hursh, but i have my reason and feel strongly about it :nervous::nervous:


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

gfn said:


> no offense mate.... but ur saying ur GUARANTEED a job? why dont you pass get in the GUARANTEED job you've been promised..
> 
> and lets just say... u start off as junior animator and get the max 23k.... u do kno you dont actually take home 23k?
> 
> sorry if im sound hursh, but i have my reason and feel strongly about it :nervous::nervous:


Yes, beautifully put.


----------



## gfn (Nov 28, 2011)

enshiu said:


> It is not to crush your dreams but, here is my spending on this car.
> 
> I got a 5.1K insurance which is a 3rd car in the family otherwise 10K plus insurances.
> 
> ...


am i reading this right, 5k on insurance? u must really wanted the car.....


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Aerodramatics said:


> Ouch. Let me guess. £1200 on tyres, £800 insurance, "Nissan liquid gold" tranny juice £450 + £50 fitting, 30 month-er £250, New front brakes, say £1300 for discs and £500 for pads, chip and wheels, let's call it £150.
> 
> So what does that little lot add up to? £4700-ish :runaway: I *know* the feeling. :bawling:
> 
> ...


bit north of your estimate

it's not all bad news though; over the last 2 weeks I've spent nothing on the car:clap:


----------



## mct (Oct 13, 2010)

ha ha - Connor you were always going to get the older man advice on a post like this, which will then turn into a bit of dream crushing thread. Some of it makes alot of sense but when I was 17 yrs old I had the same thing. Wasnt a GTR back then but was an BMW M3 

You are going to need to be on a decent sum to afford a GTR (or equivilant car in 2017 

If you got enough drive to go an get paid well, then nothing stopping ya. I work in the Internet business and see many young people taking home three figure pay packets, so make sure you choose the right industry when starting for jobs....... If you can get into Mobile Advertising in the next year or so that would probably pay well too 

I am under 30 and have a GTR, but before that I would want to make sure I am living comfortably etc....... if you can do that in the next 5 years or so..... good on you mate


----------



## gfn (Nov 28, 2011)

mct said:


> ha ha - Connor you were always going to get the older man advice on a post like this, which will then turn into a bit of *dream crushing thread.* Some of it makes alot of sense but when I was 17 yrs old I had the same thing. Wasnt a GTR back then but was an BMW M3
> 
> You are going to need to be on a decent sum to afford a GTR (or equivilant car in 2017
> 
> ...


we're just being realistic...


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

A guaranteed job in computer art and animation, with secure prospects to allow you to take on debt for an expensive (to most) car? It is an industry that will have no shortage of interest/competition, and whatever you think of the existing quality of Indian, Chinese, Brazilian or perhaps in the future African graduates, they will want a tenth of what you're after. You also have to look at the wastage getting to that level, and whether you can extrapolate previous career paths in this industry into the future.

If, however, you know you're the best and will make it to the top then go for it and don't let another old man steal your dreams. My only advice is to do something with inexhaustible demand, ideally protected by statute or by being in a niche, or get very good at something few others can do, or find a way without taking on debts to make a massively scalable business perhaps redoing something mundane but in a much better way.


----------



## gfn (Nov 28, 2011)

the way i see it... if you need to save up for anything (maybe apart from a house) then you cant afford... sorry i dont mean it in a bad way.

if your saving up for something that mean you have to sacrifice something else.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

gfn said:


> if your saving up for something that mean you have to sacrifice something else.


Completely disagree.

Saving is a lost art which many today would be wise to re-learn.

The days of easy access to low interest finance which we all saw up until the credit crunch is very much gone.

Saving is not about sacrifice at all. It's about being sensible and shows you live within your means not outside of it. You can save by merely analysing what money you spend on frivolous things and diverting those funds into something which will benefit you later.

Saving should never be seen as a dirty word as being a cash buyer gives you a far greater purchasing power.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

charles charlie said:


> Completely disagree.
> 
> Saving is a lost art which many today would be wise to re-learn.
> 
> ...


THe most sensible thing I've heard anyone say today. :thumbsup:


----------



## gfn (Nov 28, 2011)

charles charlie said:


> Completely disagree.
> 
> Saving is a lost art which many today would be wise to re-learn.
> 
> ...


i dont disagree with u, and i think saving is great (for some people) 

ok lets just say your save 2-3 year for a car... you buy the car, then you have to save again to maintain the car.... thats doesn't sound sensible.

I 100% agree with 'It's about being sensible and shows you live within your means not outside of it'

but in the case of the OP.. hes 17... still studying.... how long does he have to save to get the car he want with out using some sort of 'finance' ???

im not old, but i have a very old fashion way of thinking.... i believe if you cant afford it, then you cant afford..... we all have dreams, but unfortunately we cant always fulfill it.

If the OP can afford it, so be it


----------



## Rich001 (Jul 13, 2008)

gfn said:


> i dont disagree with u, and i think saving is great (for some people)
> 
> ok lets just say your save 2-3 year for a car... you buy the car, then you have to save again to maintain the car.... thats doesn't sound sensible.
> 
> ...


Life is what you make it, if a car is more important than everything else then so be it! He's got to be realistic but it's do-able!

I might win the euro millions tomorrow, it's possible, I just need to buy a ticket and beat the odds.....:thumbsup:


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Think about what finance actually is.

It's reverse saving but with added cost. 

Finance means borrowing what you'd take the period of the loan to save, yet paying a hefty premium for getting those funds early.

Now we all need finance in our lives, but the best advice is to save as much as you can, for as long as you can and keep your borrowings on depreciating assets like cars to a minimum.

Hell, I've spent money on car finance when I should have been putting money away for my tax bills and I then spent years paying the price for my naivety.

Just passing on some advice I wish I'd been given years ago...


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Naranja said:


> What on EARTH are you typing about? Is there any wonder you get coated off?!


now the learning for you mate: 

Why does my no claim bonus NOT count from a foreign country wise...?

If I had the foreign insure No claim bonus counted I would be at 2K not the 5K.

yet he is at 17 and wanted at 21 a gt-r so don't put him off let him see if he can reach to finance the car.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

enshiu said:


> now the learning for you mate:
> 
> Why does my no claim bonus NOT count from a foreign country wise...?
> 
> ...


As ever a ridiculous post and ridiculous question about NCB that im not even going to answer as its blindingly obvious.

For a start he can't get finance at 17 due to you having to be 18 by law, which means he can't even buy the car unless he has the cash - therefore the whole thing is mute. 

Enishu stop commenting on topics you know sweet FA about, you really are a spanner mate


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Nobody said he was trying to get finance at 17. :thumbsup: (or buy it at 17)


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

the op's opening line is that hes 17 at the mo and what is the minimum salary needed to buy one.

well as he cant get finance i suppose the simple answer is one that pays enough to leave £80k as spare cash to spend on a car without getting finance


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

MIKEGTR said:


> the op's opening line is that hes 17 at the mo and what is the minimum salary needed to buy one.
> 
> well as he cant get finance i suppose the simple answer is one that pays enough to leave £80k as spare cash to spend on a car without getting finance


Yes, I know that Mike.

But half this thread has been people going on about how you can't buy the car at 17, don't have enough driving experience or should buy a house first and start firing out kids. 

After the first post the original poster said he doesn't want it now. He is a car nut and is looking at getting one in the future when he finishes his studies etc...

So it's more a thread to discuss what kind of salary he needs to be aiming for and how much it'll cost to keep it on the road. The latter of course could change a bit if it takes him five years to buy one.

Just my interpretation from reading and following the thread. :thumbsup:


----------



## 888_76 (Sep 12, 2011)

MIKEGTR said:


> If I'm totally honest its the pigeon english bollox from Enishu that caught my eye lol


That cracked me up lol


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm surprised no one has suggested the OP become a drug dealer. Let's face it, he'll get the car, the house and more fanny than he can cope with, all paid cash. Can't see a problem with any of that:chuckle:


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

TAZZMAXX said:


> I'm surprised no one has suggested the OP become a drug dealer. Let's face it, he'll get the car, the house and more fanny than he can cope with, all paid cash. Can't see a problem with any of that:chuckle:


Only a moderator could make a suggestion like that on a public forum.  :chuckle:


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

CT17 said:


> Only a moderator could make a suggestion like that on a public forum.  :chuckle:


Exactly, if Jeremy Clackson had said it there would be 23,000 complaints :thumbsup:


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

MIKEGTR said:


> Exactly, if Jeremy Clackson had said it there would be 23,000 complaints :thumbsup:


I'm not sure if I've got a mass delete button to deal with that many complaints. We'll see how many people have had a 'common sense bypass' and think I was being serious. Obviously, it was a joke, the same as Clarkson made. Skewed humour, some people get it, some don't. Drug dealers do make damn good money though.



























Joke, again:thumbsup:


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Crack is whack kids, crack is whack.












Don't take my word for it, just read some of Enshui's posts


----------



## 888_76 (Sep 12, 2011)

How do I get into the drug dealing business? will it lower my insurance premiums? Will I be able to use my no claims bonus from another dealers turf? Also if anyone has a guide for this, could you be so kind to post this...


Sorry...couldnt resist...

To the OP, you've have a lot of OT replies...but to answer your original question and summarize this thread...

-You should be earning around +30k take home to even think about not just buying one...but running one

-Running of this car is NOT cheap, factor that in (varied cost from high to astronomical)

-Your young so insurance is going to try and murder you...just look thoroughly

-Old folks will hate you for having an r35 so young (*if you get there)

-Dont do drugs or sell them

-To get JC's humour you need to have an IQ of +50 

I think thats about all that I can remember from this thread...

Cheers

Roj


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

I think its so massively related to your outgoings. To say you need to take home £30k/year to run one seems ludicrous (although i haven't had the experience of running one yet so maybe I should keep my mouth shut :chairshot).

I plan on having mine as a weekend toy which will be probably max at 6k miles/year. Based on that, 2 x litchfield servicing, maybe half a set of tyres a year and maybe 2 discs/pads (non nissan) if I don't track it and that doesn't add up to much really??? Even if you take into account 18mpg....i'd only be using my other car if I didnt have it so whilst maybe much better economy on fuel, its got to be offset.

Also, how big your outgoing are is important to being able to afford one....got kids?...got loans on other cars? how big your mortgage is etc.....I would say £500/month inc fuel running costs is probably about right for 6k/year based on what I've read :nervous:


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

as5606 said:


> I would say £500/month inc fuel running costs is probably about right for 6k/year based on what I've read :nervous:


Add £500 to that and youre getting warmer.

Ive done all the figures on this recently


----------



## 888_76 (Sep 12, 2011)

£500 a month for a car you'll use on the weekend...fair enough so thats 6k a year. Now factor in your second car that your using everyday....lets not get kids into the equation and then your living with rent/mortgage....all adds up. 

Can of worms, but I think without taking a significant change in lifestyle you would struggle to run a new GTR on less than 30k and a used one you will struggle to get much change from 30k a year. All after tax figures btw...

Cheers

Roj


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Based on 6k miles a year

£160/month fuel on 500 miles
£80/month on litchfield services based on average of £500 per service x 2
£50/month on toyo 888 tyres - average 2 tyres / year
£60/month on AP discs and carbontech pads - assuming replacement at 18k
£80 month on insurance assuming typical 1k premium
£40/month on tax

£470/month total

Obviously this doesnt include the car but what am I missing on running costs? :nervous:


----------



## 888_76 (Sep 12, 2011)

£160 on fuel? do you push your car a 120 miles? lol


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

500 miles divided by 18mpg = 27 gallons x £6/gallon = roughly £160

Not right?


----------



## 888_76 (Sep 12, 2011)

I get 180 miles to the tank. I dont think im OTT on the road. 18 is a bit optimistic. Id estimate between 10-15 for most drivers


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

as5606 said:


> 500 miles divided by 18mpg = 27 gallons x £6/gallon = roughly £160
> 
> Not right?


They like decent petrol, like Shell V Power, which is not far off £7 a gallon already.
MPG about right if you are not pushing on a fair percentage of the time.

I average about 220 miles per tank.


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Okay £200 for petrol a month for when I'm hammering it all the time  so that's £500/month running costs

I just don't get where £1000 a month comes in :runaway:


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

as5606 said:


> Okay £200 for petrol a month for when I'm hammering it all the time  so that's £500/month running costs
> 
> I just don't get where £1000 a month comes in :runaway:


I may have drifted off somewhere, but maybe that's the depreciation on a 2nd hand one, the other £500 per month?


----------



## Connorb17 (Nov 25, 2011)

Wow, some of you guys like to try and crush someones dreams dont you?

1) about my course.. i haft to pass it THEN ill get a job, this course has a 100% pass rate, everybody who has taken this course is either working for them or got a job with another company

2) Obviously i'd haft to be stinking rich to afford a GTR at my age, thats why if you followed the thread, i said IF i was to own one at and older age + more experciened driver..

3) I merely asked what would be a good salary to earn a GTR or similar, and the running costs..


----------



## Eric Laybourne (Apr 27, 2009)

enshiu said:


> It is not to crush your dreams but, here is my spending on this car.
> 
> I got a 5.1K insurance which is a 3rd car in the family otherwise 10K plus insurances.
> 
> ...


I am impressed with how you run this car - a true petrol head !

( It's took me years to afford this car and although now I can pretty much afford most 'supercars' my gtr is my passion...well unless I get my motorbike out - it's Japanese too and makes my grt look pedestrian but that's another story - now a motorbike is true speed on a budget....) .


----------



## gtr_jocky (Sep 27, 2007)

Eric Laybourne said:


> I am impressed with how you run this car - a true petrol head !
> 
> ( It's took me years to afford this car and although now I can pretty much afford most 'supercars' my gtr is my passion...well unless I get my motorbike out - it's Japanese too and makes my grt look pedestrian but that's another story - now a motorbike is true speed on a budget....) .


i agree motorbikes r true speed on a budget you could buy a bmw 1000rr second hand for the 10k despoist of the gtr althought the gtr would be nicer just isnt cost affective for the average joe. pounds for speed bikes make sense!!!!


----------



## 888_76 (Sep 12, 2011)

I have bikes, cbr1000rr and gsxr750....had the s1000rr but didnt get on with it. Sorry but the GTR is faster where it matters. The liter bike is probably a few shades faster in a straight line when you get well into triple figures but the GTR still takes it simply because its keeping up being so much bigger! (and doing so much more!)


----------



## 888_76 (Sep 12, 2011)

Average driver could also take the GTR closer to its limits than an average rider! Im living proof! lol


----------



## jensengtr (Sep 1, 2011)

Funny my first car at 17 was a metro 1.0, it seemed fast at the time, it has taken me 20 years to come to GTR ownership, and now I know what fast really is, and to be honest i have wrecked a few cars in my time, my advise mate, get your wrecking out the way first, get some no claims bonus and a career then get one, or whatever is equivalent by then, probably a GT hover board !!!


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

888_76 said:


> The liter bike is probably a few shades faster in a straight line when you get well into triple figures but the GTR still takes it simply because its keeping up being so much bigger! (and doing so much more!)


Do you mean a "Litre" superbike?, if so it would take more than a few shades off a GTR, have you ever seen the You Tube clip of the Ducati and the GTR?, and thats a slowish 1000 twin bike!


----------



## Ryan_GTR (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi mate,

like yourself i loved gtrs when i was 17 it was always my dream car to have
i am now 23 and reccently bought a R32 GTR 

Im not well off like most of us in todays world took me about 4 years to save up along with paying for bills ,insurance ,petrol ect on the car i was driving at the time

I work night shifts mon-friday 9 hours ea night and have done so for the past 5 years which got me to the state where i could actually buy my gtr and not just look at a picture of it!

insurance wise is always a killer for young drivers such as yourself and me
im paying around £1400 a year at the moment with a few drivers with 50+ years experience added on

my way of saving up just involed me opening a seperate savers account and every payday or so i would add a couple hundred into it and not touch it

Goodluck saving its worth it in the end


----------

